# mod_deflate auf Apache 2.0.47 (Windows) installieren



## Schläfer (16. August 2003)

Hallo erstmal,

trotz der Lektüre dieser Anleitung zur Installation von mod_deflate, bin ich noch immer nicht im Klaren darüber, wie man nun mod_deflate installieren soll.

Die Anleitung mag ja hilfreich sein, aber trotzdem kommt dadurch bei mir "der Stein nicht ins rollen", d. h., ich finde keinen Anfang.

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand erklären könnte, was man in die httpd.conf schreiben muss, um deflate zum Laufen zu bewegen.

Danke schonmal


----------

